# Forum More Stuff Oops!  Warning, warning, warning !!!!

## chalkyt

Rainy day, can't finish extending the chook shed (don't ask!), so I decided to clean up the computer using CC (Crap Cleaner). Lovely, it got rid of all the rubbish including me from the forum, my password and heaven only knows what else. Even I won't know what until I try to log onto things. Arrrgh!!!!!!!  :Annoyed:

----------


## chrisp

Maybe uncheck "saved passwords" next time?

----------


## chalkyt

Yep, good idea!

----------


## Black Cat

Happens to me with monotonous regularity. You get over it ... It is the bank pre-remembered customer number thingy that really annoys me as the account in question is in the UK and a phone call can get expensive ...

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Why not just to a restore to an earlier date on your computer then uncheck delete passwords and run CC again? 
Good luck.  :Smilie:

----------


## chrisp

> Why not just to a restore to an earlier date on your computer then uncheck delete passwords and run CC again? 
> Good luck.

  CC is a file over-writer/wiper/obliterator (rather than just simply deleting) - there is no going back!

----------


## Steffen595

memory is like a muscle, you have to keep training it. Hence I never store passwords. Can always retrieve them....

----------


## ppete

You're not so silly...........It took me till post No 6 to realise you weren't using a solvent :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:   Thanks for the advice, if I can ever make sense of it :Confused:

----------

